# [WIFI] de golpe dejo de andar..{SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

Hola gente...

    estoy teniendo un problema con las placas de red wifi... les comento hasta ayer funcionaba todo bien... y de golpe hoy al prender mi laptop no me conecctaba...   Lo ultimo que emergie antes de reiniciar la pc es el pidgin... que no creo que este haya sido el causante...

 y a nivel hardware al menos 1 de las placas no esta rota ya que la probe en otra pc y funciona...

bueno aca les paso un fragmento de los archivos al hacer un "/etc/iit.d/net.wlan3 restart" ...

 "/etc/messages.log"  -> http://pastebin.com/ShgaWUx7

"dmesg" -> http://pastebin.com/yf3BCvdS

si hago un ifconfig... veo lo siguiente...

```

wlan3     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:5f:3b:b6:e1

          inet6 addr: fe80::222:5fff:fe3b:b6e1/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:18 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:1764 (1.7 KiB)

```

y aca va con la placa usb...   (wlan1) cuando la conecto...

"/etc/messages.log" -> http://pastebin.com/UyyDqcMy

dmesg -> http://pastebin.com/dEWGJCK3

```
wlan1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:72:78:95:61

          inet6 addr: fe80::202:72ff:fe78:9561/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:576 (576.0 B)

```

estos son los modulos que tengo levantados... (2.6.32-gentoo-r8 )

```
M1530 upszot # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

zd1211rw               32757  0 

coretemp                3401  0 

hwmon                    965  1 coretemp

acpi_cpufreq            4671  0 

vboxdrv                93952  0 

nvidia               8776023  40 

btusb                   8096  2 

bluetooth              36589  5 btusb

uvcvideo               45455  0 

b43                   148933  0 

i2c_i801                5612  0 

videodev               26191  1 uvcvideo

v4l1_compat            10678  2 uvcvideo,videodev

M1530 upszot #
```

 y la info de las placas..

```
#wlan3#

0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

#wlan1#

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS WLA-54L 802.11bg

```

 espero que alguien me pueda ayudar.... muchas gracias a todos...

----------

## upszot

ESTO ES DE LOCOS!!!

  les cuento... ya no entiendo nada... quizas sea algo de mi router, pero es muy raro lo que esta pasando..

en este momento estaba probando si me podia conectar a la red inalambrica desde un win vosta.. (con la placa interna) sin tener enchufada la externa...

los resultados al igual que en linux, nefastos... no me dejaba conecctar...

asi que me conecte y empece a utilizar la red por cable... y me puse a ver en el router las maquinas que estan conectadas al mismo via wifi.. (ninguna al momento)

luego procedi a desconectar mi pc de escritorio de la red cableada y le enchufe mi placa zydas usb...  (pc de escritorio con ubuntu 10.4) se conecto a la red inalambrica sin problemas..... 

   .... y aca sucedio algo insolito.... mi laptop se conecto tambien automaticamente a la red inalambrica (comprobado desde el router...)... lo que me llamo mucho la atencion es que, si desconecto el usb de la pc de escritorio se desconecta la red inalambrica en la laptop tambien...  :Shocked: 

  y al conecctar la placa-usb en la pc de escritorio se conecctan automaticamente las dos maquinas... (una obviamente con el usb externo, y la otra con la placa interna)....

mi router es un wrt54gl el cual tiene un linux dentro (DD-WRT v24-sp2 (10/10/09) voip) y la configuración entre ayer y hoy no la cambie....

alguna idea?...

PD: ahora voy a hacer pruebas a ver como se comporta desde mi gentoo...

Edit: bueno recien probe desde mi gentoo en la laptop...

esto se esta comportando asi...

De esta forma funciona:

1.conectar placa usb en pc de escritorio.. (esta recibe ip y navega)

2. subir servicio de placa interna en la laptop (wlan3) (aca recibe ip y navega)

---------------------------

si en este punto desconecto la placa usb de la pc de escritorio, la laptop queda conectada al router pero no navega...

====================================================================================

(las dos placas en la laptop)

1. servicios de ambas placas bajos.

2. subo el servicio de la placa usb (no recibe ip, pero la veo como conectada en la web del router)

3. subo el servicio de la placa interna (no recibe ip, pero la veo como conectada en la web del router)

por mas q juegue subiendo y bajando estos servicios probando combinaciones no navega... 

también probe asignarle ip asi "ifconfig wlan3 192.168.1.3"

pero no navega...

alguna idea? es muy loco 1 para que me entrege ip en la placa interna tenga que estar conectada la placa usb en otra pc...

saludos

----------

## cameta

A ver si tendrás dos equipos que comparten la misma ip.

----------

## upszot

 *cameta wrote:*   

> A ver si tendrás dos equipos que comparten la misma ip.

 

hola no.. las ip las asigno por mac adress... y la placa externa (usb) recibe la 192.168.1.3 y la placa interna de la laptop la 192.168.1.4  ....

----------

## ekz

Sólo es algo que se me pasó por la cabeza:

Puede que tengas alguna conexión configurada como "bajo demanda" (on demand) y al conectar la tarjeta USB "se inicia" la conexión WIFI, la que es detectada por el notebook y también se conecta a esta.

¡Saludos!

----------

## tocado

me suena a problema de rutas, que dice netstat -nr ?

 *upszot wrote:*   

> ESTO ES DE LOCOS!!!
> 
>   les cuento... ya no entiendo nada... quizas sea algo de mi router, pero es muy raro lo que esta pasando..
> 
> en este momento estaba probando si me podia conectar a la red inalambrica desde un win vosta.. (con la placa interna) sin tener enchufada la externa...
> ...

 

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

¿Cuando no consigues acceso a INTERNET, has probado a mandar un ping al router?

Estos problemas tan "raros" aveces son problemas de interferencias en el espectro radioelectrico.

Prueba lo que te comenté anteriormente. Si cuando no recibes conexión a internet, tampoco responde el ping del router el problema es lo que te comenté.

¿Solución?

Intenta cambiar el canal de frecuencia de tu red wifi... También verifica la potencia de mW que tienes fijada en los radios wireless del Linksys, 

(no te recomiendo que superen los 50mW) en este caso lo único que provocas son problemas en tu Linksys.

También comentarte que, Linksys + DDwrt...todo muy bonito pero....problemas asi vas a tener y tendrás..

Aveces estos equipos, con el ddwrt instalado se bloquean de forma que causan problemas muy raros e inexplicables.

La solución puede ser, desde quitarle la corriente electrica hasta realizarle un reset para que vuelva a los valores de fabrica.

Prueba y nos cuentas.

Saludos.

----------

## upszot

Hola a todos, estuve aucente un tiempo pq me fui de viaje...

      Antes que nada quiero darles las gracias a todos por la ayuda y avisarles que ayer cuando volvi de viaje, prendi el router y probe de conectarme con la laptop y ME CONECTE SIN PROBLEMAS.... dicho en otras palabras el problema se soluciono solo...tal como se inicio....

    De todas formas paso a contestarles a todos... ya que esto puede servir si a alguien mas le pasa alguna vez...

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Puede que tengas alguna conexión configurada como "bajo demanda" (on demand) ......¡Saludos!

 

No, no tengo ninguna coneccion asi... como dije antes andaba y después no..

 *tocado wrote:*   

> me suena a problema de rutas, que dice netstat -nr ? 

 lamento no poder mostrarte la info de cuando estaba con el problema... pero esto es lo que tengo ahora... (de todas formas la configuracion no se cambio, asique se supone q son las mismas)

Laptop:

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ sudo netstat -nr

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 wlan3

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 wlan3

```

Router:

```
root@Mxxxxxx0:~# netstat -nr

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 vlan1

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 br0

169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 br0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 vlan1

```

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

>  ¿Cuando no consigues acceso a INTERNET, has probado a mandar un ping al router? 

  Si por supuesto... pero no responde... tampoco me da una IP ... aunque si ejecuto un iwconfig me muestra en el nombre del SID mi red-wifi ...

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

>  Intenta cambiar el canal de frecuencia de tu red wifi... También verifica la potencia de mW que tienes fijada en los radios wireless del Linksys,
> 
> (no te recomiendo que superen los 50mW) en este caso lo único que provocas son problemas en tu Linksys. 

  Realizando un scaneo la unica red que se encuentra en el canal 8 es la mia... y las demás redes se encuentran a 1 canal de por medio tanto para arriba como para abajo... ocea en los canales 6 y 10... por consiguiente dudo que sea una interferencia a nivel frecuencia wifi... 802.11 .... pero desconozco la existencia de señales de teléfonos inalambricos en 2.4ghz, microondas o demás cosas que puedan llegar a causar interferencias de forma variable... (digo variable pq no estoy hablando de una pared o un vidrio que siempre este ahi)...y el equipo no se movio de lugar y las antenas son las mismas de siempre...

con respecto a la potencia ahora esta en 100mW o 120mW ... la subi hace bastante tiempo (mas de 1 año) y nunca habia tenido problemas con Linksys/DD-WRT la versión del firmware que estoy usando la tengo hace 7meses y el router flasheado con DD-WRT esta funcionando bien como hace mas de 2 años o 3... (según el foro de DD-WRT o zero13wireless entre otros... para el caso de mi equipo wrt54gl v1.1 permite hasta 251mw ...pero no es recomendable subir la potencia a mas de 230mW y en algunos países esta prohibidas las potencias por arriba de los 100mW)...de fabrica creo que venias con 38mW...

El tema de quitarle la corriente, lo hice varias veces, sin resultados.... (y esperando en algunos casos 5 minutos antes de conectarlo)....

Bueno como dije arriba, cuando volví de mi viaje lo prendí y me pude conectar sin problemas... y no se realizo ningún cambio en la configuración de ninguno de los equipos, ya que todo quedo en casa mientras estuve ausente y nadie lo uso...

La verdad que por un lado es una alegría que funcione bien... pero por otro lado me quede con la intriga de poder descubrir cual era el problema y ver si se podía reproducir a gusto y piachiere...

Saludos a todos... doy por cerrado el post..

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Seguro,seguro seria problema del combo (Linksys & DD-WRT), si vuelve a pasar, dale un RESET y verás como se soluciona.

Como te dije más arriba, teniendo un linksys & dd-wrt acostumbrade a este tipo de problemas tan "raros", bloqueos,etc.. Ya qué, últimamente los linksys estan dando literalmente ASCO y cada fabricación es peor que la anterior (por lo menos con las radios wifi que integran estos aparatejos)

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Voy a tener que discrepar con Zapa. Tengo un Linksys wrt54G de esos de doble antena con el firmware DD-WRT funcionando desde hace unos 3 años, 24 horas, todos los días del año y a la intemperie!. Hasta el día de hoy, no he tenido ni cuelgues, ni problemas de ningún tipo salvo quizás por la vez que se me inundó por una lluvia muy fuerte, pero una vez seco, siguió andando como si nada...  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Inodoro_Pereyra, como dije anteriormente me refiero a los linksys comprados recientemente (1 año para atrás) son asquerosamente asquerosos..

He tenido problemas como con unos ...¿20,quizás?

Anteriormente los recomendaba,ahora ya no.

Un saludo.

----------

## upszot

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola.
> 
> Inodoro_Pereyra, como dije anteriormente me refiero a los linksys comprados recientemente (1 año para atrás) son asquerosamente asquerosos..
> 
> He tenido problemas como con unos ...¿20,quizás?
> ...

 

hola zapa... igual el mio tiene como 3 años mas o menos...

    concuerdo con vos en que la calidad de linksys bajo muchísimo últimamente... de echo compre uno el año pasado que no duro mas de 1 mes y se convirtió en un ladrillo....

pero del que estábamos hablando nunca había tenido problemas... esa fue la 1ra vez... ahora con el paso de los dias sigo sin problemas =))

saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo..

Te comento, que si has tenido problemas por 1º vez con ese trasto los vas a volver a tener SI o SI. 

Hoy mismo, se suma +1 a los trastos linksys rotos, ya van unos 21 más o menos...

¿Linksys? Ni regalado gracias..

Quizás sea bueno para la conexión de un cliente mediante wireless ( no más ). Todos los que he utilizado han sido para interconectar de 5 a 8 personas y no han durado nada de nada...

¿Quieren un acces point medianamente bueno y duradero? Conceptronic c54apm.

No lo recomiendo linksys para nada a nadie..

Un saludo.

----------

